

Rails 4.0 rc1 released - jkonowitch
http://rubygems.org/gems/rails/versions/4.0.0.rc1

======
jkonowitch
See this commit:
[https://github.com/rails/rails/commit/1ec64297f9347986a11ce3...](https://github.com/rails/rails/commit/1ec64297f9347986a11ce38af2cc3434d99c66c2)

~~~
tsewlliw
Wow, that is a bunch of places to make the same change.

~~~
chc
Technically most of them are separate libraries whose version numbers happen
to be in lockstep with Rails as they are part of the same project, so it's not
as senselessly repetitive as it might appear at first glance. (There's still
some repetition — just not as much.)

